
Generating UUIDs at Scale on the Web - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/teads-engineering/generating-uuids-at-scale-on-the-web-2877f529d2a2
======
verdverm
CUIDs are better for this use case than UUID, i.e. needing to generateany many
unique IDs in parallel on many servers / clients. They have a bit more
structure to them, while still having randomness, that avoids collisions in
cloud scale ID gen

